# Je fais X ? / Je peux/dois faire X ?



## salah94

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il est correcte de dire à quelqu'un :

_*"Je te pose une question ?"*_

Autrement dit,est_-ce que l'expression "je te pose une question ?" _peut être le synonyme de "

*"Je peux te poser une question ?"

*
Merci.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

"*Je te pose une question ?*" voudrait dire "Suis-je en train de te poser une question ?",
c'est-à-dire que tu demandes à la personne de confirmer que tu es bien en train de poser une question car tu n'es pas sûr de ce que tu fais ; c'est plutôt inquiétant 

Bref, la bonne question est "*Je peux te poser une question ?*"


----------



## salah94

Est-ce qu'il est aussi le cas dans cet exemple :

Monsieur, je sors ?

Pour dire :

Monsieur, je peux sortir ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui


----------



## salah94

Vraiment,après cette réponse j'ai beaucoup de doutes parce que par exemple mes élèves quand ils veulent demander s'ils peuvent écrire la date ils disent :

Monsieur, *on écrit la date ?*

Donc d'après votre réponse, cette est aussi fausse dans ce cas là parce que cela veut dire :

*Est-ce qu'on est en train d'écrire la date*, monsieur ?

Et ça ne veut pas dire :

Monsieur, _*on peut écrire la date ?
*_


----------



## Maître Capello

Si un verbe modal est sous-entendu, ce serait plutôt _devoir_ que _pouvoir_.

_On écrit la date ?_ → peut se dire familièrement dans le sens : _Est-ce qu'on *doit* écrire la date ?_


----------



## salah94

C'est ce que je voulais dire, donc on ça peut se dire !
Et qu'est-ce vous pensez de ces phrases :

_Je te pose une question ? =pour dire, je peux te poser une question._

_Je sors,monsieur ? = pour dire,je peux sortir monsieur?_

Est-ce que ça peut se dire ou bien vous d'accord avec l'explication de DearPrudence; ce que vous dire:
_
Je te pose une question ?= suis-je en train de te pose une question ?

Je sors, monsieur ? = suis-je en train de sortir ?_


----------



## jekoh

salah94 said:


> Et qu'est-ce vous pensez de ces phrases :
> 
> _Je sors, monsieur ? = pour dire,je peux sortir monsieur?_


Ça peut se dire, mais là aussi le sens est alors « _[est-ce que] je *dois* sortir, monsieur ? »._


----------



## Maître Capello

salah94 said:


> C'est ce que je voulais dire, donc on ça peut se dire !


Pas exactement puisque comme tout le monde vous l'a déjà dit, le verbe modal ne peut *pas* être _pouvoir_ ; uniquement _devoir_.
_
Je te pose une question ?_
→ _Est-ce que je peux te poser une question ?_  (en aucun cas)
→ _Est-ce que je *dois* te poser une question ? Est-ce que *tu me demandes de* te poser une question ?_ (éventuellement)

_Je sors, monsieur ?_
→ _Est-ce que je peux sortir ?_  (en aucun cas)
→ _Est-ce que je *dois* sortir ? Est-ce que *vous me demandez de* sortir ?_ (éventuellement)

_On écrit la date ?_
→ _Est-ce qu'on peut écrire la date ?_  (en aucun cas)
→ _Est-ce qu'on *doit* écrire la date ? Est-ce que *vous nous demandez d'*écrire la date ?_ (éventuellement)


----------



## salah94

Donc même intonation différente, ça ne se fait pas ? parce que je trouve que l'interrogation peut se faire à partir d'une intonation différente, par exemple :

On va au stade ? = On peux aller au stade (c'est possible non )

On y va ? = On peut partir ? 

Ce qui important ici,c'est l'intonation.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Réponse courte : non. Relisez tout ce que nous avons dit jusqu'ici.


----------



## salah94

J'ai bien compris ce que vous avez écrit, mais ce lien par exemple par exemple indique ce sujet déffirement :

L'interrogation globale avec intonation




L'interrogation totale avec intonation *conserve l'ordre des constituants* de la phrase non interrogative mais y ajoute une *intonation ascendante* à l'oral et est représentée par un *point d'interrogation* à l'écrit:
- On va au ciné?

- Vous jouez au tennis?

---
---

Ce type d'interrogation est typique de l'*oral*.
---
---

L'interrogation totale avec intonation *s'utilise* en particulier dans les situations suivantes:
---

le locuteur demande la *confirmation* d'une *information vraisemblable*, *probable* ou *notoire*:
- Alors tu as acheté une nouvelle voiture (à ce qui paraît)?

- Ça va?

---

une demande d'*informations*:
- Le garçon qui est assis à côté d'Anne, c'est son frère?

---

le locuteur exprime un *doute* quant à ce qu'il vient d'entendre:
- Madame, vous venez de gagner au Loto.

- - Je viens de gagner au Loto??? (est-ce vrai?)

---

pour discuter d'une *hypothèse*, d'une *éventualité*:
- Tu penses que j'aurais vraiment fait tous ces efforts si je ne t'aimais pas du fond du coeur?

---

le locuteur émet une *suggestion*:
- On y va?

- Tu veux que je porte ton sac?

---

une réaction de *refus* ou d'*indignation*:
- Vous voulez ma photo?

- Tu (ne) crois quand même pas que je vais laisser passer l'affront que tu m'as fait?


----------



## salah94

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre:

"On va au ciné ?" et "on écrit la date ?" "je sors ?".

Est-ce il s'agit d'une suggestion dans la première contrairement aux autres phrases ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Toutes ces phrases sont simplement des façons très familières de poser ces questions :

_On va au ciné ?_ = Est-ce que nous allons au cinéma ?
_On écrit la date ?_ = Est-ce que nous écrivons la date ?
_Je sors ?_ = Est-ce que je sors ?


----------



## Cigaloune

Il me semble également que ces questions sont étonnantes à la première personne. 

"Je joue au tennis?" Serait absurde.  Vous connaissez mieux que personne la réponse. 
"Il joue au tennis?" A tout son sens et signifie "est-ce qu'il joue au tennis?"  " Pratique-t-il le tennis?"

"Je sors, Monsieur?" Est absurde, sauf, par exemple, si un employé de maison attend un ordre de son maître, ou si un élève se fait gronder et veut demander s'il est expulsé de cours ( ce qui n'arrangerait pas la situation, à mon avis, la formulation étant quelque peu cavalière...)... dans tous les cas, cela signifie "Dois-je sortir?" "Attendez-vous de moi que je sorte?" "Voulez-vous que je sorte?" 

Cela ne signifie pas " Me donnez-vous l'autorisation de sortir?" Pour cela il dirait:"je peux sortir, Monsieur?"

"Je te pose une question?" est absurde. 
Je peux te poser une question?  Vous demandez à votre interlocuteur si c'est possible, s'il accepte.


----------



## salah94

1-concernant votre exemple sur _l'employé de maison qui attend l'ordre de son maître, _vous ne pensez pas que c'est presque la même chose parce qu'il demande l'autorisation et la permission de son maître.


2-je comprends qu'il faut ajouter le verbe _*"pouvoir", *_mais ce qui m'étonne c'est que chez nous, on utilise ce genre de structure; par exemple quand un élève en primaire veut passer au tableau pour écrire la date, il dit :

_*Monsieur, j'écris la date ?
*_
Vraiment je ne comprends pas, tout le monde se trompait ?
Ou bien il s'agit d'un cas propre à notre pays et c'est surtout l'intonation qui fait la différence ici ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Cigaloune

Monsieur, j'écris la date?  (courant)
= Monsieur, dois-je écrire la date?


----------



## salah94

Mais ils utilisent cette phrase pour demander la permission et pour dire "_monsieur, je *peux* écrire la date ?"_


----------



## Cigaloune

Je suis d'accord. Mon impression est que les enfants aiment les petits rituels et qu'ils poseraient ces questions pour des actions quotidiennes et prévisibles.
Maman, je m'habille?
Papa, j'éteins la lumière?
Maître, j'écris la date?
Maman, tu mets la veilleuse?
Maman, on raconte l'histoire?
Etc...

Je pense que pour demander une autorisation un peu plus exceptionnelle, l'enfant dirait:
Maman, je peux aller à l'anniversaire de Xxx samedi?
# Maman, je vais à l'anniversaire de XXX samedi? (Légère différence. = l'enfant sait qu'une décision a déjà été prise et il cherche à la connaître.)


Il y a aussi les questions de courtoisie. On sait parfois très bien quelle sera la réponse de son interlocuteur. Ce n'est pas vraiment une demande d'autorisation.
Par exemple, on est fin juin, et il fait tellement chaud, que les élèves près des fenêtres les ouvrent systématiquement en entrant dans la classe. Mais, par courtoisie, ils demandent au professeur: "Madame, j'ouvre la fenêtre?"
Ils ne veulent pas prendre la liberté de le faire sans l'avoir explicitement demandé. Cependant, ils savent très bien que la réponse sera oui. C'est un petit rituel que le professeur a mis en place dans sa classe.
Et cela correspond davantage à "Voulez-vous que j'ouvre la fenêtre?" L'élève respecte un fonctionnement.
La maîtresse pourra juger que ce jour là, il y a trop de vent, et elle répondra non.
Mais ce n'est pas une autorisation personnelle qu'elle refuse. Elle pourrait répondre "non, n'ouvre pas la fenêtre, il y a trop de vent." 


Pour une demande plus personnelle d'autorisation, on doit nécessairement utiliser le verbe pouvoir.
Ex: Madame, pourrais-je m'absenter vendredi pour un rendez-vous médical?
Plus familièrement: puis-je...
Ou: je peux m'absenter...?

On ne pourrait pas dire:
Je m'absente vendredi pour un RV médical? ( on questionnerait un fait, et c'est la maîtresse qui saurait si oui ou non le rendez-vous est vendredi, ou si c'est un autre jour.) Encore une fois, le sens est totalement différent.


----------



## salah94

J'ai bien aimé cette explication et je suis d'accord avec le point où vous dites que ce genre de phrases signifier *"voulez-vous que je..."*

Mais par exemple dans d'autres cas cela ne sera pas valable,par exemple :

1-pour demander la permission d'aller aux toilettes,nos élèves disent généralement :

_*Monsieur, je vais aux toilettes ?*_

2-si le maître demander à un élève de lire le texte, pour demander s'il peut commencer l'élève dit :

_*Je commence monsieur ?
*_
Comment vous expliquez ça ?

PS : Dans le deuxième exemple, votre explication est possible : voulez-vous que je commence ?
Mais dans le premier, je pense que ce n'est pas la cas.


----------



## Cigaloune

En effet, dans le premier cas, les élèves demanderaient au professeur "puis-je" ou "pourrais-je" ou plus familièrement"je peux aller aux toilettes..."
Pas "je vais aux toilettes?"
J'imagine qu'ils sont censés aller aux toilettes à la récréation, alors c'est une permission exceptionnelle.

Mais tout dépend des règles, j'imagine.


----------



## salah94

Pas forcément à la récréation, même pendant le cours ils peuvent demander. Donc la phrase ne sera jamais possible dans ce cas selon vous ?


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> 1-pour demander la permission d'aller aux toilettes, nos élèves disent généralement :
> _*Monsieur, je vais aux toilettes ?*
> [....] _
> Comment vous expliquez ça ?


La seule explication que je trouve, c'est que personne ne leur a jamais dit que ça ne se demandait pas comme ça.


salah94 said:


> Donc la phrase ne sera jamais possible dans ce cas selon vous ?


Eh bien, non !


----------



## Cigaloune

Il est vrai que je comprendrais sans problème les questions:
J'ouvre la fenêtre?
Je mets la table?
On écrit la date?
On écrit en bleu?
Etc...
Ce sont des formulations familières et parfois enfantines qui sont courantes à l'oral  et dont le sens est évident.
Les parents et les maîtres apprennent à leurs enfants à enrichir leur langage.
Voulez-vous que je ...
Aimeriez-vous que je ...
Est-ce que je dois...
Doit-on...

Je vais aux toilettes ? Non, cette formulation ne me semble pas correcte. Même d'un point de vue sémantique. Je me demanderais si l'enfant n'est pas en train de me demander si c'est ce qu'il est en train de faire ou non. Et non pas si je lui accorde l'autorisation de le faire. Je ne saurais expliquer cette différence.

Peut-être que toutes ces questions mentionnées au début ne correspondent pas à une demande d'autorisation, mais davantage à un devoir, le respect d'un fontionnement, une suggestion ou le désir de connaître la volonté de son interlocuteur.


----------

